# Cat Sunscreen



## ferretpossum (Jul 12, 2014)

Hi,

We (my wife & 2 cats) are 6 weeks away from making the move to Wellington. I thought I'd considered everything when my wife wondered aloud if we need to our cats some sort of protection from the sun.

She's originally from the Bay of Plenty and told me how she remembers white cats getting their ears tattooed to protect them from the sun, or amputated if their ears turned cancerous.

Has anyone encountered this? Is there sunscreen for cats? 

Also, do I win a prize for the weirdest thread title ever?

Ferretpossum


----------

